# SIS 900 Prob

## dexter

habe den kernel neugebacken und die sis900 als modul mit drinn. habe auch eine sis900.o bekommen. doch beim starten gibts nen Fehler

SIOCSIFADDR: No such devie

eth0: unknown interface: no such device

....

dann kommt noch ein ERROR: Problem starting needed services "netmount" was not started.

hoffe es kann wer helfen. ACPI ist aus.

----------

## wudmx

also emerge mal die pciutils und mach dann ein lspci und posta mal die ausgabeb.. 

was sagt ein modprobe sis900

was sagt lsmod?

was sagt ifconfig?

was steht in der /etc/modules.autoload?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *dexter wrote:*   

> habe den kernel neugebacken und die sis900 als modul mit drinn. habe auch eine sis900.o bekommen. doch beim starten gibts nen Fehler
> 
> SIOCSIFADDR: No such devie
> 
> eth0: unknown interface: no such device
> ...

 

vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter (de.comp.os.unix.linux.hardware Message-ID: <mburkhard87k7et6o2r.fsf@mburkhard.fqdn.th-h.de>):

Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme mit meinem Aldirechner und der Netzwerkarte

mit sis900 Chipsatz. Nach einigem Hin und Her bin ich auf die Option

"append=noapic" gekommen. Wenn ich diese bei mir in der /etc/lilo.conf

einbaue wird das Modul geladen.

--8<------------------------schnipp------------------------->8---

image=/vmlinuz

        label=Linux

        read-only

        initrd=/initrd.img

        append=noapic

--8<------------------------schnapp------------------------->8---

bzw. könntest du apic noch im bios deaktivieren.

mfg

MasterOfMagic

----------

## dexter

habs hingekriegt. sorry 4 post. hab aber ein anderes kleines problem. und zwar benutzte ich einen MP Kernel, wegen den 2 CPU's, doch auch wie bei Redhat habe ich das Prob, dass er ab und zu rebootet, naja mehr rebootet als booten. er bleibt irgenwo hängen beim booten. kann man irgendwie sehen woran es liegen könnte ?

----------

## wudmx

als erstes solltest du dmesg mal auslesen, vielleicht gibt dir das die infos... 

hast du beim kernelbacken auch alles reincompiliert um mit 2 cpu's umzugehen? hoert sich so an, wie wenn du was vergessen haetest! da ich "nur" 1 cpu hab, kann ich dir leider nicht mehr sagen!

ausserdem solltest du mal /var/log/messages durchlesen um den fehler zu finden und um zu wissen was beim booten so abgeht...

----------

